# Porsche 924s/944 New Starter Problems



## Mr. 924s (May 17, 2012)

I've already installed 2 new starters on my 1987 Porsche 924s in the past week. The first starter was a rebuilt one from NAPA and when I put it in, the ring gear damaged the starter drive completely because the pressure plate ring gear bolts were loose so I went in and tightened them according to manufacturer torque specifications 18ft-lbs. I then returned the damage starter and decided to purchase another starter but from Bosch; installation went well BUT now I have another problem every time I start-up the car, I hear a grinding noise coming from the NEW starter it sounds as if the gears from the starter are not disengaging from the flywheel? I’ve already inspected the ring gear on the fly wheel and there are no broken teeth. The juddering/grinding noise is about 1-2 seconds long and it only happens during startup then it goes away? Any ideas why this might be happening? I've also attached a picture of my installation, are my connections correct? 



Thank You.:dance:


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi Mr.924s


Did the original starter have any shims ?


----------



## Mr. 924s (May 17, 2012)

*Hi, octaneman*

No the original starter didn't have any shims. 
The 2 new starters I purchased didn't come with shims neither. 

I purchased a high-torque starter from Ideolas garage, I'm hoping this starter will solve the problem. Maybe the re-built starters I purchased are poorly constructed??? But what are the chances of 2 of them coming like that?

I'll just have to wait it out...
My options are limited since I don't know what else to do.:hide:

By the way thank you for the response.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

The chances are remote that 2 starters could be bad especially for a porche. Are you sure that the ring gear has no hair line cracks in it ? Sometimes the crack is so superficial its unnoticeable, but when torque is applied it will flex just enough to hear the grinding noise. 

Had the same issue on an RX-7 and it turned out the the ring gear was literally broken in two when I took it off to inspect it, but there was no way to see the break by eye when it was on the pressure plate.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

And if theres no cracks in the ring gear maybe the new starters need shims? I'm not a VW or Porsche guy but I have a Monte Carlo once that didn't have shims until I changed starters.
Oh and yank that starter and have it bench tested, if nothing else the selonid could be sticking


----------

